

Google IO Schedule Revealed - johndbritton
http://googlecode.blogspot.com/2011/04/google-io-session-schedule-revealed.html

======
zach
I'm glad my Ignite proposal didn't get accepted now, because the Google
Ventures meetup (same time) sounds like fun. I'm in for that.

------
supersillyus
Hm. I'm interested in the "TBA" slots. Will they be announcing new things? Why
else would they hold off on the names of the sessions?

~~~
ben1040
Last year, the "TBA" talks covered products/APIs that were announced during
that day's keynote. Some of these included the Android push notification
service, prediction web API, and storage API.

------
kirubakaran
Wow! They are announcing Full Text Search for GAE.

~~~
nl
That's been listed in the AppEngine roadmap for a few months now.

~~~
kirubakaran
True, but I don't remember seeing a specific release date. In either case,
yay! :-)

------
jackolas
Dang only chrome will be streamed? I was really interested about the App
Engine talks, maybe I'll stick to bottle.py then.

------
nl
There's a TBA in the schedule for Android & App Engine at the same time. That
could be _very_ nice..

------
d0m
I hope Amy Walgenbach will be talking at that event.

